# do most men cheat on business trips?



## amanda1959

and if yes with whom....someone he knows or a one night stand...what is the best thing to say to your husband before he leaves home besides how much you love and appreciate him.
If men cheat on business trips do they feel guilty when they come home?


----------



## michzz

You cannot make a blanket statement generalizing about all men cheating on business trips anymore than I could ask about women cheating while their man is off on business.

See what I mean?

You need to ask specifically about your own guy and what makes you nervous about his business trips. 

Is there evidence that makes you suspicious?


----------



## jaharthur

Of course, most men cheat every business trip, both with women they know and one night stands, preferably both at the same time. And of course they don't feel guilty, that is why men were put on this earth--to cheat on every business trip.

:slap:


----------



## lenzi

If you're worried about him cheating on you then there are issues here. You already have your concerns and suspicions.

Maybe it's time to work on the real problems and not worry about the symptoms all that much.

My brother traveled a lot for work. Started cheating on his wife, and he'd fool around with countless women he'd meet at bars in the hotel he was staying at.

He eventually told her about the affairs, I guess the guilt got him.


----------



## larry.gray

Nope, not even close. For about a decade I traveled pretty heavy.

In that time I knew of only one case. It was a workplace affair already going on - they just had more freedom on the trip.


----------



## staarz21

It really just depends on the type of man you married.


----------



## FormerSelf

I don't know if it's most, but I have worked in hotels for a big chunk of my employed life, and OH, the sordid tales. 

I remember how once a lady showed up at front desk, demanding to know her husband's room #. The guest agent tried to dissuade her, not really able to give out the info, but the lady said, "Look, I know he's here with another woman, so give me the number to the effing room." The agent relented, and rushed a warning call to the husband. Next thing that was heard was a radio message that there was a nude woman seen in the hotel courtyard.


----------



## MEM2020

I have one of those million mile luggage tags. 

That said, the tone of this question is off the beam offensive.

Since there is a reasonable query embedded in it, I'll answer that. 

The query is:
'What can I do to minimize the risk of my partner cheating on a biz trip?'

Answer: fvck their brains out just before they leave and right when they return. 

And let them know that cheating will result in you socially and financially castrating them. (That is a gender neutral statement)

Amanda - you're better than this. 




amanda1959 said:


> and if yes with whom....someone he knows or a one night stand...what is the best thing to say to your husband before he leaves home besides how much you love and appreciate him.
> If men cheat on business trips do they feel guilty when they come home?


----------



## soccermom2three

I don't know, maybe give him mind blowing sex before he leaves.


----------



## clipclop2

Amanda I looked at some of your older threads.

Why are you still asking these kinds of questions when your husband has cheated with both men and women?????


----------



## clipclop2

You have been going through agony for four years... Six actually. Nobody is going to get you of the crazy train but you.

He cheated with men and women. You don't trust him for good reason. But why you stay and continue to die a little each day of your marriage, that is on you.


----------



## Thundarr

No it's not common. I've been on many trips working at a few companies and I haven't seen it at all. Guys who hookup on business trips can generally be caught by looking at their browser history. There will be escort service look ups.


----------



## Coffee Amore

amanda1959 said:


> and if yes with whom....someone he knows or a one night stand...what is the best thing to say to your husband before he leaves home besides how much you love and appreciate him.
> If men cheat on business trips do they feel guilty when they come home?


I've read your previous threads. Your husband cheated with men and women. He's bisexual and not faithful. You can't NICE someone out of cheating.


----------



## harrybrown

I do not know about all men, but I do know about one man.

I do not cheat. I do not cheat on trips. I do not cheat at home.

So not all of us cheat on trips or whatever.

Having been thru so much pain on the receiving end, how could one do this to any other human? 

Divorce first, if you can't stop from destroying another person. 

But all I feel is the bomb blown up in a relationship. What ever makes that pain ever worth the cheap thrills of an affair? Do they ever think about the painful consequences? It could never be worth it, especially where children are involved. 

okay off the rant.


----------



## John Lee

I doubt that most men do it. Of course it in theory makes it easier to cheat if you want to, but my guess is that most guys who do cheat on business trips would cheat even if they never went on business trips.


----------



## Windwalker

John Lee said:


> I doubt that most men do it. Of course it in theory makes it easier to cheat if you want to, but my guess is that most guys who do cheat on business trips would cheat even if they never went on business trips.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## John Lee

Plus the only times I've traveled for business it's basically been get to the hotel late and go straight to sleep, wake up in the morning for meetings and such, grab lunch with colleagues, do some work, go back to the airport and head home.


----------



## Thundarr

John Lee said:


> Plus the only times I've traveled for business it's basically been get to the hotel late and go straight to sleep, wake up in the morning for meetings and such, grab lunch with colleagues, do some work, go back to the airport and head home.


Trade shows and multiple day seminars are have plenty of both gender. They are a different animal.


----------



## I Notice The Details

What about the reverse question....do most women cheat when their husband's away traveling?

I would say the answer is NO to both of these questions. Most people are honorable and decent, but there are always the exceptions. Why are you suspicious of him?


----------



## Married but Happy

Not most, perhaps a third (and probably with a coworker):

Percentage of men and women who admit to having an affair with a co-worker 36% 

Percentage of men and women who admit to infidelity on business trips 35% 

Infidelity Statistics | Statistic Brain


----------



## ReformedHubby

OP, I'm about as pro-marriage as they come. But after looking at your previous posts I'm going to have to recommend that you start thinking about an exit strategy. Your husband is not a keeper. You deserve so much better.


----------



## Jetranger

I was away working on site all week, every week, for months. I was only home on weekends. I missed my SO and we'd spend at least an hour on the phone every night, but I never cheated. The hotel room was awfully lonely.


----------



## johnnycomelately

There is a saying 'there is no such thing as a married man a thousand miles from home.'

The decision to have an affair is basically a calculation of risk against opportunity. Being away from home lowers the risk for sure and may offer more opportunity.


----------



## nice777guy

No - most men do not cheat on business trips.

Worst thing I ever did was go out to eat at Hooters - really.


----------



## Pattiroxxi

Married but Happy said:


> Not most, perhaps a third (and probably with a coworker):
> 
> Percentage of men and women who admit to having an affair with a co-worker 36%
> 
> Percentage of men and women who admit to infidelity on business trips 35%
> 
> Infidelity Statistics | Statistic Brain


Percentage of men and women who ADMIT. They are tons who keep it for themselves or hide their identity when speaking about things like this. 

I have met men who openly talked about occasionaly seeing prostitutes while their wife is working and they are free, or while they are travelling or have lunch break at work and so on but all said they would never ever say this to anyone close to them. They treat it as a hobby.


----------



## Cosmos

Most men who cheat will probably also cheat on business trips.

Most men who don't cheat won't cheat on business trips.


----------



## amanda1959

ok thanks for the responses....yes my marriage has been a wild crazy ride but we have continued to work through our problems....one thing is for sure when the trust is broken it is SO hard or even impossible to ever fully get back...there will always be doubt....I live with that and it is not fun....thanks for the feed back.


----------



## roostr

Simply put, the ones who want to will. If you have reason to believe that he would, or wants to, then the answer is he probably did, or does. It is 1000% easier to do it when away from home.


----------



## COguy

amanda1959 said:


> =what is the best thing to say to your husband before he leaves home besides how much you love and appreciate him.


So much codependency here.

You can stop a man from cheating on a business trip by saying, "Beetlejuice, beetlejuice, beetlejuice" before he leaves, and kissing him on the tip of the nose 4 times. If you don't do that, he's going to have guilt-free sex while out of town and you won't have any inkling about it.

Please go to therapy. This is not a healthy way of thinking.


----------



## Shoto1984

Traveled a lot never cheated thought I was in an often sexless marriage with no emotional support from my then wife. Go figure. When I was in the corporate world there were a few married guys I came across who seemed to think business meetings and conferences were like a "hall pass". They were generally looked down on by the rest of us.


----------



## sinnister

Whenever I go away on business I am so damn tired or stressed that I miss home so much I couldnt cheat if I wanted to.


----------



## amanda1959

COguy said:


> So much codependency here.
> 
> You can stop a man from cheating on a business trip by saying, "Beetlejuice, beetlejuice, beetlejuice" before he leaves, and kissing him on the tip of the nose 4 times. If you don't do that, he's going to have guilt-free sex while out of town and you won't have any inkling about it.
> 
> Please go to therapy. This is not a healthy way of thinking.


Yes you are right...co dependency...i recognize it.


----------



## Rowan

I think that people who want to cheat sometimes choose jobs, or hobbies, that accommodate their cheating more easily. 

But no, I don't imagine all, or even most, men cheat while on business trips. The ones who cheat anyway, though, most probably do when they're out of town.


----------



## samyeagar

I heard an old saying a while back, and from the few business trips I have been on, it holds very true...

Men only wish they had nearly as much fun on business trips as their wives think they do.


----------



## ericthesane

I spend time on the road.... last 2-3 years, about 60 days, before that, 80+ days...

with SOME exceptions Here is what I have found:

you arrive at hotel at a late hour, dead tired after a long flight... and there are no one in the lobby...

you get up dead tired since you had 3 cups of coffee to keep awake in the rental car that you took from the airport to the hotel

You arrive at customer site, and work like idiot until close of business. Then:

1) you go out with customer/other participants to a local place and talk shop and then crash horizontally.... on occations, there may be women in the group, but they have heard all kinds of bull**** before, and leaves early anyway.

2) you get back to boring hotel, where there may be a bar with 2-3 guys sitting around, all sales reps shooting BS. If you are smart, you rather spend an hour in the small hotel gym where you are usually the only one there. Then, after a quick shower, you go dowstairs to bar for you have one beer, where you see the same 2-3 sales reps sitting around still talking BS.


on occasions, there may be a female sales rep. the 2-3 other guys that are there are hitting on her, but she has heard all the BS before, and leaves after a beer or perhaps two.....


repeat until you head back home.....

The best approach for a spouse that has a significant other that is about to head out for a trip: Take a shower.... together.... and not because you are dirty......


----------



## murphy5

amanda1959 said:


> and if yes with whom....someone he knows or a one night stand...what is the best thing to say to your husband before he leaves home besides how much you love and appreciate him.
> If men cheat on business trips do they feel guilty when they come home?


Boy, you have a pretty poor opinion of men:rofl:

No, hardly any men cheat on business trips. Just the douche bags


----------



## Tall Average Guy

murphy5 said:


> Boy, you have a pretty poor opinion of men:rofl:
> 
> No, hardly any men cheat on business trips. Just the douche bags


I know I cheated all the time. I mean, after catching up on all the other work at the office that I missed while I was in meetings, I needed to unwind and relax. I deserved to be treated nice.

So yeah, I admit I cheated and did not go to the gym. A couple of times, I ordered desert even though it was breaking my diet.

So I am weak, but I don't think that makes me a bad person.

Or were you referring to something else?


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat

As others have said most business trips are so packed with travel and meetings that is harder work than being in the office. Many times you are working 18 hour days. Even when you go for dinner and drinks with a customer...it may sound fun but, you have to be "on" all the time. Granted there are exceptions but... 

For the overwhelming majority (including myself) there are no intentions to cheat. Having said that there are temptations that can present themselves especially in certain venues, industries etc. I personally know of guys who seek prostitutes while traveling. He and his wife don't have sex so....

I think that most men will cheat while out of town (if they are going to cheat) this should not be confused with "most men cheat while traveling" big difference. 

I did find myself in a position where a women was throwing herself at me. My wife and I had been going through a bit of a sex drought and i was physically in need of sex. The women was attractive but, I resisted the temptation. I think most men try and do the right thing.


----------



## moco82

The title of the post suggests it should be easy. Where exactly should one go to have such enjoyable business trips?


----------



## murphy5

moco82 said:


> The title of the post suggests it should be easy. Where exactly should one go to have such enjoyable business trips?


I guess you could make all your business trips to the Bunny Ranch.


----------



## ocotillo

I've been on a lot of business trips

This is just my personal observation, but in my experience, the ones who cheat while on the road are the same ones who are already cheating at home.


----------



## Pamvhv

My husband cheated on a business trip.


----------



## I Notice The Details

ocotillo said:


> I've been on a lot of business trips
> 
> This is just my personal observation, but in my experience, the ones who cheat while on the road are the same ones who are already cheating at home.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Max.HeadRoom

WTF! (Wow that’s Funny)
My Employer came to me in April 14 and Said “Max; You have too much vacation time saved up, we are asking you to take the last two week off in May”. OK if I must.
The Wife and I normal take time of together but she get less vacation then I do SO I would be off without her for the 1st time. 
I was planning on tackling my large and growing Honey-Do list around the house but I was thinking of going to Atlantic City for some light gambling and to visit on good male friend for 3-4 nights.
Mrs. Headroom had a big issue with this and I back down.
This tread makes me see why. I tell her all the time that I’m the luckiest AI around for having her in my life and that I’m not smart enough to cheat.


----------



## SpinDaddy

A cheater is going to cheat and an honest man is not. It doesn’t matter if they are 1,000 miles from home or hooking up with the hottie next door.

For me, when I’m on business trips and I travel a lot, any leisure time I have (and its generally not much) I spend it watching cable because I get to watch what I want and frankly we’re cheap, we have a pretty limited channel selection at home.


----------



## GTdad

SpinDaddy said:


> A cheater is going to cheat and an honest man is not. It doesn’t matter if they are 1,000 miles from home or hooking up with the hottie next door.
> 
> For me, when I’m on business trips and I travel a lot, any leisure time I have (and its generally not much) I spend it watching cable because I get to watch what I want and frankly we’re cheap, we have a pretty limited channel selection at home.


Ha! Same here. After a couple of days I start to get pretty homesick, but that first night of peace and quiet, watching what I want after a good meal that somebody else paid for and talking with other out-of-town guys at the Outback bar? Not bad.


----------



## OhGeesh

Will argue the opposite of many here most guys I know on business trip dabble. I'm not saying cheat, but there is always a strip club, always flirting, and things have happened.

When it comes to solo travel........what type of guy is he? Savvy enough to know what sites to go to.........to quickly find a escort? 

Best of luck suspicions suck!!


----------



## RandomDude

Gotta love these blanket threads lol


----------



## clipclop2

I know guys who have cheated, too. It just isn't the majority of my male friends and colleagues.

DK about cheating at home though. Easier to get caught.

They may all have wanted to cheat at home, too. 

It is their heart that is the problem.


----------



## richardsharpe

Dear Amanda1959
I'm pretty sure the answer to your question is "no". Doubtless some people cheat on business trips but I would be very surprised if it were a majority.

Business trips do offer opportunity, so if someone is going to cheat, then a business trip is a likely place to do so. Someone who wants to cheat will find a way without a trip if then wish to.

One presumes that roughly the same number of men and women cheat on business trips - other than the ~10% of gay men or lesbian women.


----------



## richie33

Yes they do....all the women they cheat with are married to.


----------



## Runs like Dog

The dogs just know I've been with another dog.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I have known a few guys that have cheated while traveling in my 24 years, but the majority of them that I work with don't cheat. The ones who cheat are always looking for strip clubs to frequent in every city, and one guy always knew where the local massage parlors were located. These guys had issues within their marriages that they always complained about....so I don't think we were surprised by their behavior. 

The rest of us keep our attention on our business when we travel. I have a great marriage. My wife always makes it a point to have incredible sex with me before I leave. She is also quite good at hiding her scented panties and a few sexy photos of her somewhere in my suitcase along with a nasty note. The fact that she provides me with her "erotic distractions" when I travel simply shows me that she loves me. I love her efforts! 

I wouldn't cheat...whether she did this or not, but it sure keeps my mind on her body when I am away. After a long day of travel, and a late dinner, I prefer getting a good nights sleep over going out to local bars and drinking. I would rather go up to my hotel room and have phone sex with my wife then go out to local bars looking for drinks and "attention". Many of my colleagues feel the same way. If that makes me boring, than I am boring...and I am happily married!


----------



## GTdad

I Notice The Details said:


> She is also quite good at hiding her scented panties and a few sexy photos of her somewhere in my suitcase along with a nasty note.


Lucky man! All I get are rubber snakes, etc., that the kids hide in my bag and that the TSA always finds first.


----------



## weightlifter

No.

It IS correct to say it is one of the significant places that men who do cheat, do it.

I spent near a year traveling very heavy. My hotel was across the street from a bar the local poor white bar hopper girls congregated at. It never even occurred to me to walk across the street to get some. Being an project manager, I would have had a money advantage over the poor white boys.


----------



## moco82

murphy5 said:


> I guess you could make all your business trips to the Bunny Ranch.


So that's what I've been doing wrong.

In all seriousness, even for a determined cheater it's not automatic by far. Let alone the serendipitous rendezvous you see in film. My travel is mostly to major cities in North America and Europe, but the average picture is roughly about what Ericthesane describes. Except, maybe, more women at the hotel bar, which overexcites the sales reps into drinking more than they should.


----------



## 2xloser

OP, hopefully from the other posters already making the point, the message is clear: yes, it is possible to cheat on the road, as well as in your own home, or next door, or down the street, or next town over, or in the home office...

I can only tell you my experience: I travelled extensively for several years, often Monday through Friday. I hung around with several married male coworkers, and none of us cheated, nor would we accept nor tolerate it from the others. As one poster here spelled out well, we worked non-stop, more than we would if we were at home, and were dog tired when we were fortunate enough to get a couple beers at the hotel bar before it closed and we went to bed.

Yet during this time of my life, my stbxWW was at home cheating on me.

Hopefully the irony is not lost given your thread and question,


----------



## CuddleBug

amanda1959 said:


> and if yes with whom....someone he knows or a one night stand...what is the best thing to say to your husband before he leaves home besides how much you love and appreciate him.
> If men cheat on business trips do they feel guilty when they come home?



As a married man myself for the last 15+ years, I have never cheated and had a one night stand. 

Even before my wifee to be, I still never had a one night stand.


I can't just have sex with some hottie and then see yah.......its not me. I need that physical cuddling, some talking, her soft warm body all night, that company, closeness and not just sex and you can leave now.


If you're worried that your hubby might cheat on you while away on his business trip, just tell him before he leaves, you will miss him, love him and trust him.

Now if you haven't been taking care of his need SEX, and now you're worried he might cheat, I can understand.


I remember hearing, two simple things to keep a man faithful and happy

- keep his stomach full
- make sure his balls are empty

And that's it.


If I got a different job and went on a business trip, would I cheat on my wifee? No. I would not go out of my way to have sex for those few days with another woman. Chances of that happening are slim to none anyway. You don't have that time, business, work dinners, go back to the hotel, watch some tv, text you, and go to bed.

It's not like he will call some escort to come to his hotel room. I've never done that in my entire life.


Two types of guys.

- type A, ones that don't go out of their way to meet other women and for sex.

- type B, ones who do go out of their way to flirt and possibly meet other women and for sex.


From my experiences, the majority of guys are not cheaters.


My wifee went on a business trip this year for half a week. I told her, enjoy yourself, you don't have to call me, have your space, and tell me about it when you get back. She still gave me her contact phone numbers though and didn't want to be away from me. Did I cheat on her when she was away? No. I came home from work, relaxed, chores, supper, went to bed, etc. I didn't go to the massage parlor or call an escort to spend the night.

I am not the cheater type, but if I was, I would of and she would never of known.


If I was at a hotel, went to have a bite to eat and a few drinks late in the evening, the chances of some hottie sitting beside me, flirting hard, buying me drinks and then wanting me to go with her to her hotel room for sex is basically zero. That is more what you see in movies. What really happens, you are tired from the meeting, have a bite to eat and drink. You relax by watching some pub TV and then make your way to the hotel room, text your sweetie and go to bed.


----------



## over20

Runs like Dog said:


> The dogs just know I've been with another dog.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SpinDaddy

GTdad said:


> Lucky man! All I get are rubber snakes, etc., that the kids hide in my bag and that the TSA always finds first.


Rubber snakes and other critters (roaches and bugs) in the luggage. CLASSIC! Another favorite is the glitter, die-cut, sparkly hearts, flowers and etc. that my daughter has deemed to be “Papa’s treasures”.

The worst one was a couple of spent .22 shells from the very first time my son got to shoot a rifle at a YMCA camp. The TSA lady was pretty cool about it and they actually have a service where, rather than confiscating your stuff, for a price you can mail it home. It was like $10 or $12 bucks – but hey it’s like saving your kids teeth and a snip from their first hair-cut.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I never cheated on a business trip. Those were usually long days and I didn't want to deal with anyone at the end of the day. I did however make up business trips when I was cheating.


----------



## SamuraiJack

OP, if a man is not honorable enough to stay faithful, then he has a chance to cheat wherever he is...with whoever he chooses.


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope

As a woman who used to travel extensively for work in a very male dominated profession I can say with certainly that the vast majority of men do NOT cheat on business trips. 

When I worked on site with clients I would often travel with one or more male colleagues and have never know any of them to cheat or behave inappropriately.

To the contrary, it actually worked really well. We would always work together to allow create as many opportunities as possible for eachother to work from home and spend more time with family. In fact, most of the time we spent away from home was so consumed with physically travelling to wherever the client was located then getting as much work done as possible that there was very little time for anything else although most of them, myself included, weren't interested in anyway.

like pthers have said, if someone wants to cheat they'll find an opportunity irrespective so it's more a matter of your husbands character and whether you trust eachother.


----------



## DoF

If a wife keeps a man happy sexually/in the intimacy department, they have very little to worry about.

If you don't, you have a LOT to worry about....and some.


----------



## staarz21

DoF said:


> If a wife keeps a man happy sexually/in the intimacy department, they have very little to worry about.
> 
> If you don't, you have a LOT to worry about....and some.


This isn't always true. Some people are just broken no matter how much you give them or do for them.


----------



## Fenix

DoF said:


> If a wife keeps a man happy sexually/in the intimacy department, they have very little to worry about.
> 
> If you don't, you have a LOT to worry about....and some.


What a crock!

My stbx cheated on business trips...and cheated a lot. He got lots of attention/sex at home, but cheated due to 1) ego 2) sense of entitlement and 3) the thrill of it.

He WAS and IS broken.


----------



## clipclop2

I concur with the correlation between guys who frequent strip clubs and who also cheat.

Zero tolerance for strip clubs.

I disagree that all the women they cheat with are married. Some are single. Married men are attractive. Some are hookers/strippers/prostitutes. Some are married.

My H hit every category in his previous marriage.

Wish I knew before I Do.

Think I'm not paranoid?

Actually, surprisingly, I am not. I'm aware. I'm watchful. He no longer travels much for business. Stays with friends of ours on his one regular trip. 

If he as much as looks toward a strip club he is gone. Any contact with another woman is guaranteed divorce. 

He seems to have a lot of remorse. But he has more shame. 

That is what frightens me. The shame.

Shame means lies.

It sucks.

He has changed dramatically over the last 7 years. My gut is pretty calm. But I will never trust fully.


----------



## DoF

staarz21 said:


> This isn't always true. Some people are just broken no matter how much you give them or do for them.


There is ALWAYS an exception to the rule. Always safe to assume that. 

But in general, my statement is a pretty safe bet.



Fenix said:


> What a crock!
> 
> My stbx cheated on business trips...and cheated a lot. He got lots of attention/sex at home, but cheated due to 1) ego 2) sense of entitlement and 3) the thrill of it.
> 
> He WAS and IS broken.


Some people are just crappy, what can I say. Sorry to hear


----------



## NextTimeAround

Runs like Dog said:


> The dogs just know I've been with another dog.


Does she sniff your butt when you get home?


----------



## I Notice The Details

:rofl:


----------



## Hacker

I travel for business a few times a year, and I have witnessed cheating first hand a few times.

Its not worth it.


----------



## Marduk

amanda1959 said:


> and if yes with whom....someone he knows or a one night stand...what is the best thing to say to your husband before he leaves home besides how much you love and appreciate him.
> If men cheat on business trips do they feel guilty when they come home?


Absolutely not.
And I'd be horrified if I did.

We talk at least 1-2 times a day, and always when I go to bed.

One of the best things my wife ever did for me is to take some sexy pics and send them along with me. I don't leave home without them.


----------

